# Bought a new smart TV from Harvey Norman was fixed twice in 5 months



## athene_niu (28 Nov 2013)

I've bought a new LG smart TV from _Harvey Norman around end of June_, which cost 1400 euro.
I just watched a few times, and it had a problem with the HDMI plugin on Oct, after contact Harvey Norman,they got it fixed, but after one month, the TV got new issue, I can't turn on the TV. 
I feel very bad, is anything I can do to get a new TV , or where I can make a complain about it ?
Also they agreed to give a free smart TV remote controller. But it has been half year, I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Sandals (28 Nov 2013)

athene_niu said:


> I feel very bad,



Yes it is terrible when some thing you bought doesnt work but i would feeling ticked off to be honest and demand my rights. Id go back to Harvey Norman and ask to speak to a manager and demand a new one, perhaps with some goodwill thrown in as this situation is unacceptable. bring all your proof/dates etc with you but let them out of your hand!!! Read up on your rights as a consumer before you go into the shop preparing yourself.


----------



## Woodie (29 Nov 2013)

The product is obviously defective and not up to the purpose for which you purchased it.  You need to be a little assertive (without being nasty) and demand a resolution.  I have personally found Harvey Norman excellent to buy and negotiate with so I would be positive for a good result.   
As a side issue, I too bought an LG TV a couple of years ago, standard TV speakers were terrible and were unusable after a very short time.  I use a different sound output system so I was not bothered day to day, but I will never buy LG again as this is third and last defective product I bought from this manufacturer.


----------

